# Non ti muovere.



## brugola (26 Ottobre 2008)

Ho visto il film.
bellissimo
tristissimo
crudele
banale
l'incredibile è che una storia di questo genere possa stimolare l'aggettivo banale.
mi è piaciuto da morire, ho pianto, mi son commossa.
Quanto dolore, quanto amore, quanta sofferenza.
Quanta tenerezza per lei, quanta comprensione inspiegabile per lui. Mi ha fatto davvero piangere, perchè di storie così ne è pieno il mondo.
Bellissimo ma deprimente.
No, deprimente non è il termine giusto.
Triste.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

Coclusione superficiale alla fine del film:

mai dimenticare il copriocchiaie
andare da un bravo parrucchiere ed evitare le meches sui capelli scuri
portare solo abiti della lunghezza giusta per le nostre gambe
fare frequenti pulizie del denti da un bravo dentista


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Ottobre 2008)

arrivi sempre con qualche anno di ritardo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque io lo dissi subito: una meravigliosa e disperata storia d'amore.
La cruz è di una bravura incredibile


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Coclusione superficiale alla fine del film:
> 
> mai dimenticare il copriocchiaie
> andare da un bravo parrucchiere ed evitare le meches sui capelli scuri
> ...




















  non ti è piaciuto??


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> arrivi sempre con qualche anno di ritardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la cruz è la mia cruz...


----------



## brugola (26 Ottobre 2008)

il libro lo avevo trovato di una noia mortale.
ma ora lo rileggo.
il film fenomenale.
alla fine lui fa la figura dello squallido pavido eterno bambino. 
che tristezza. 
eppure son sicura che l'amava.
è questo che ci frega in fondo..


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la cruz è la mia cruz...


ma non ero io??


----------



## brugola (26 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ero io??


racchioni insensibili!!
vi mollo e vado a rivedermelo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ero io??


ma tu sei la mia cruz in senso positivo..PC l'abbatterei come un cavallo ferito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti è piaciuto??


 Mi è piaciuto molto.
La Cruz è bravissima (e poi se una non è una vera attrice non accetta di conciarsi così...).
La storia non è una storia d'amore è la storia di un bisogno di dominio da parte di un uomo e dell'assuefazione alla violenza da parte di una donna violata sin da bambina e che non riesce a vivere come amore che un rapporto di sopraffazione.
Tristissimo.
La Mazzantini vorrei tanto apprezzarla ...ma è davvero antipaticissima.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La Mazzantini vorrei tanto apprezzarla ...ma è davvero antipaticissima.


sì , concordo.
 simpatica come un gattino attaccato ai maroni


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Ottobre 2008)

bel film... cmq nn sottovaluterei il bravissimo castellitto, bravo come regista e interprete.


----------



## Old candida (27 Ottobre 2008)

Se ti è piaciuto il film, leggi il libro della Mezzantini (moglie di Castellitto)da cui il film è tratto...è di piu'! Letto in una notte!


Brugola ha detto:


> Ho visto il film.
> bellissimo
> tristissimo
> crudele
> ...


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

il libro lo avevo trovato pallosissimo.
si, proprio la storia di un amore malato, infelice, triste.


----------



## Old candida (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il libro lo avevo trovato pallosissimo.
> si, proprio la storia di un amore malato, infelice, triste.


 de gustibus..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il libro lo avevo trovato pallosissimo.
> si, proprio la storia di un amore malato, infelice, triste.


il libro l'ho trovato sublime e alla fine ho pianto come una vite tagliata.
Il film rispecchia in toto il libro.Caso rarissimo


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

ora che mi è piaciuto tanto il film sto rileggendo anche il libro.
che troverò fenomenale.
son così volitiva...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Certo che...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mettete una voglia di vederlo...


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

la mazzantini ha già tante doti che la simpatia può anche difettarle.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mazzantini ha già tante doti che la simpatia può anche difettarle.


quali oltre a scrivere??


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quali oltre a scrivere??


 attrice e donna di grande cultura e classe
, persona seria ,moglie  e madre di una bella nidiata di figli e impegnatissima ,insieme con il marito nel sociale.


----------



## ranatan (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il libro l'ho trovato sublime e alla fine ho pianto come una vite tagliata.
> Il film rispecchia in toto il libro.Caso rarissimo


 Anche io.
Libro bellissimo.
Mi era piaciuto talmente che non volevo vedere il film alla sua uscita perchè temevo di rimanere delusa.
Invece è bello, fedele e toccante e Castellitto è un bravissimo attore


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io.
> Libro bellissimo.
> Mi era piaciuto talmente che non volevo vedere il film alla sua uscita perchè temevo di rimanere delusa.
> Invece è bello, fedele e toccante e Castellitto è un bravissimo attore


si è bravo ma lei eccelle davvero.
Io la cruz la trovo oltre che bellissima molto brava.


Minerva lo so ma io non riesco a prescinderne dalla simpatia..


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Bellissimi entrambi, libro e film...*



Brugola ha detto:


> il libro lo avevo trovato di una noia mortale.
> ma ora lo rileggo.
> il film fenomenale.
> alla fine lui fa la figura dello squallido pavido eterno bambino.
> ...


Pavido fino a un certo punto, visto che alla fine aveva scelto di intraprendere con lei il viaggio.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Concordo in toto su quel che ho evidenziato...che non è poi così raro...


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Pavido fino a un certo punto, visto che alla fine aveva scelto di intraprendere con lei il viaggio*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si a parole.
la solita solfa....menosa...stasera parlo a mia moglie e la lascio..
che noia..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si a parole.
> la solita solfa....menosa...stasera parlo a mia moglie e la lascio..
> che noia..


ma che dici? lui prende la scusa del viaggio ma con l'idea di andar via con lei


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che dici? lui prende la scusa del viaggio ma con l'idea di andar via con lei


letta riletta e triletta. 
lui l'accompagna al sud perchè a lei hanno venduto la casa.
non ti ricordi?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2008)

*fatti non pugnette...*



Brugola ha detto:


> si a parole.
> la solita solfa....menosa...stasera parlo a mia moglie e la lascio..
> che noia..


Ehmmmm.ma l'hai visto tutto il film?


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmmm.ma l'hai visto tutto il film?


vedi sopra stordito.
lei sta male quando lui la riaccompagna a foggia perchè lei deve lasciare la casa


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> letta riletta e triletta.
> lui l'accompagna al sud perchè a lei hanno venduto la casa.
> non ti ricordi?


ma no pirletta!! lui esce dall'ospedale con l'idea di andarsene con lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ehm lupè, non è che volevi vederlo nè??


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no pirletta!! lui esce dall'ospedale con l'idea di andarsene con lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che c a z z o dici?
lui prima la accompagna per abortire e lei si rompe il tacco e lui non ce la porta più
poi la accompagna perchè lei ha perso il treno
oh storditi...non mi fate incazzare neh??


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vedi sopra stordito.
> lei sta male quando lui la riaccompagna a foggia perchè lei deve lasciare la casa


Quello era il viaggio della vita, della loro nuova vita...suonata!


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello era il viaggio della vita, della loro nuova vita...suonata!


miii che rabbia.
ti do una sberla sai??


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che c a z z o dici?
> lui prima la accompagna per abortire e lei si rompe il tacco e lui non ce la porta più
> poi la accompagna perchè lei ha perso il treno
> oh storditi...non mi fate incazzare neh??


 
Capito, stasera cineforum a casa della brugoiletta, con letture di stralci del libro a commentoi dei passaggi che non hai afferrato bene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Porto io pop corn patatine e vodka, medusina tu porta i ceci per le ginocchia della grugoletta!


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Capito, stasera cineforum a casa della brugoiletta, con letture di stralci del libro a commentoi dei passaggi che non hai afferrato bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti si sono intrecciati i diti?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> miii che rabbia.
> ti do una sberla sai??


ma che hai?? tu nervosa??
guarda che ti sbagli. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La porta ad abortire molto prima.
Quando esce dall'ospedale dov'è nata la figlia fatta con la gerini lui  decide di andarsene con lei che poi muore durante il viaggio!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti si sono intrecciati i diti?


Tranne che per la grugoletta (grulla +brugoletta) ...si!


----------



## brugola (31 Ottobre 2008)

ieri l'ho fatto vedere al ganzo.
ha resistito vigile fino a metà film
poi è crollato russando come un cosacco.
quando è finito si è svegliato, mi ha detto con lo sguarda da orata lessa senza sedano: che cagata pazzesca...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ieri l'ho fatto vedere al ganzo.
> ha resistito vigile fino a metà film
> poi è crollato russando come un cosacco.
> quando è finito si è svegliato, mi ha detto con lo sguarda da orata lessa senza sedano: che cagata pazzesca...


 Sembrano le reazioni di mio marito ...non sono da sopportare ...magari lui pretende la tua incondizionata ammirazione per Apocalpse now...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> Ho visto il film.
> bellissimo
> tristissimo
> crudele
> ...


Insomma, per certi versi è irreale...

La Cruz comunque davvero brava!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2008)

*brugo*



Brugola ha detto:


> il libro lo avevo trovato di una noia mortale.
> ma ora lo rileggo.
> il film fenomenale.
> alla fine lui fa la figura dello squallido pavido eterno bambino.
> ...


 

diversamente da te ho trovato il romanzo molto bello..e il film non è mi è piaciutonemmenoun po'..una delusione..forse perchè introiettiamo talmente le pagine di un libro che quando si sovrappongono le immagini...queste non si incastrano piu'...mah


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> diversamente da te ho trovato il romanzo molto bello..e il film non è mi è piaciutonemmenoun po'..una delusione..forse perchè *introiettiamo* talmente le pagine di un libro che quando si sovrappongono le immagini...queste non si incastrano piu'...mah












  siccome son pirla mi vien da ridere a introiettare


----------

